# Viking VGIC3054BSS 30" Pro-Style Gas Range issue



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear all, how are you doing?

Thanks for reading this thread. We have a Viking 30" Pro-Style Gas Range with 4 Open Burners that was purchased 11 years ago. It has been working fine (medium usage) but recently we start to notice a problem. When we use the oven (the oven is heated), then we won't be able to ignite ANY of the burners (when you turn the knob, it will still making that "click click" sound to try to ignite the burner, but just no fire). This issue, however, if you turn off the oven and let it cool down, then the burner will start working again. Any idea what might be wrong with this gas range?? Is there any defective part that maybe we can DIY change?? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And you have contacted Viking and asked them, right.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that is indeed an odd problem. When you turn the top burners on do you get any gas? (faint gas smell). I would guess the main gas valve is getting weak or perhaps the pressure regulator. Don't try to DIY, call in a professional.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> that is indeed an odd problem. When you turn the top burners on do you get any gas? (faint gas smell). I would guess the main gas valve is getting weak or perhaps the pressure regulator. Don't try to DIY, call in a professional.


Yes when we turn the top burners on we do get gas smell, but it just won't get ignited. We will get a professional to fix it but just want to see if we can narrow down the problem area and get a rough idea *how much it would cost* to get it repaired (if it is truly the pressure regulator, the ignitor, or gas valve went bad). Thanks!

We paid over US$3,500 11 years ago for this gas range.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

odd, if you have gas coming through the burner and the ignitor is sparking it should lite. Try to lite it with a match and see what happens.


----------



## ohman (Jun 23, 2009)

hardwareman said:


> odd, if you have gas coming through the burner and the ignitor is sparking it should lite. Try to lite it with a match and see what happens.


Would it be dangerous to try to use a match this way?? Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no, but if you want to get one of those long neck lighters, turn the burner on low and try to light it right away. If it does not light immediately then turn the burner off and wait for the repairman.


----------



## andysz (Dec 11, 2017)

I know this is an old post, however, I have the same exact problem and would like to know how it was finally resolved?


----------

